# Trail cam teaser



## AllAmerican (Jul 20, 2017)

I believe this was the 6 pointer I missed last November, glad I did.  He looks good this year, hope I get a chance again.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes he does!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 21, 2017)

Beast; I hope you get another crack at him!


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 21, 2017)

He looks healthy for sure and will definitely be a nice one. I am wondering about the one behind him also, I see the nose sticking out right below the bucks neck. Figure it's got to be a buck also, still in bachloer groups.


----------



## bownutz (Jul 21, 2017)

That's a good one john, I've got a ton of does and a couple spikes right now not much else to speak of except a bumper crop of furbearers for trapping season.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice target potential for certain!!!!  Hope you get him


----------



## TGbow (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice buck.
Hope you get a shot at him this season.


----------

